# Cisco pattern Question



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been noticing alot of ciscos in my lake recently and i was wondering if anybody has a good cisco pattern they would be willing to share? thanks. theyounggun


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I realize you know what they look like and are looking for colors, technique, etc, but for everyone else's reference...

That is a pretty fish! Beatiful colors.

I would start by foiling your bait with a scale pattern.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are some patterns that I have done in the past.

I have done them with blue and olive patterns like these. You will be able to see the under colors with some of these pictures. A couple of different styles of baits.

























































This pattern was on a large glider. It had more of the black back and purple haze to it down the side. I added some blue frosting on the cheek.














































I have some that I used silver foil on the head area. I will look for it. I also painted a cisco pattern on Legend Plow for a fellah in Wisconsin. He sent me pictures later that summer on some nice muskies that he caught on it. He was pleased with the pattern. I think it was in blue and olive pattern. I will look for those also for you. I will give you some steps to paint the pattern.

John


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks so much TIGGER. Those look exactly like the ones in the lake. especialy the top lure. I think i seen that one on Ebay one time? haha anyways a step by step on painting that would be great. looks like alot of layering.  Thanks again for your time. Mason


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is the other large trolling bait I did in the cisco pattern. This has silver foil on the head area. If you paint lightly over it you can get a neat look of a metal head. I has a more pail look to the color pattern.

































For the pattern:

I will base coat the lure in white first.

Then I will paint the base colors for the scale lines next. I like to use sky blue for the back and stop it just on the shoulders. I will add a very light spritz of black below that to the edge of the belly. Some times I will not use the black if I want a more white looking side for the finished product.

I like to layer my paints. I will clear coat the lure and then apply the next round of paint. I will choose a netting from the fabric store. Wrap the lure and spring clamp it in place on under the belly of the bait.

Next I will lightly spritz metalic silver paint over the back and fade down the sides. Moving away from the bait as I go down the side, This helps you fade it out nicely.

Next I will grab an olive green that is thinned down. I will ligtly spray the bait starting with the back and fading it out down the side. It doesn't take much green to get the effect. 

Next I will some times use a little black on top of the bait. It is your choice.


I will get out the white and spritz the upper belly just to give it a white scale look. Make sure the paint is dry and then remove the netting. You will notice overspray at the bottom of the belly. Just strip it with the white while it is still in the gun. I will clear coat again.

It is time for head details. I just cut out plastic from milk jugs or what ever is around. I have two for my head details. The outside gill and the jaw edge. Use the same colors as you did with the main scale pattern. It will look more natural. I will then glue the eyes on and clear coat again.

After it dry you can add shading to the eyes. You have to be carefull because your bait is starting to build up with clear coat thickness. At this point is where you can throw a bait out of whack. I hope this helps a little. I can never get my patterns to come out the same. I like that, it gives each bait its own look.

I will add some good links for pictures of live fish.


http://www.wiscfish.org/fishid/


http://www.tnfish.org/PhotoGalleryFish_TWRA/FishPhotoGallery_TWRA/TWRAFishPhotoGallery.htm



John


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks John. i hope to get painting again before the night bite soon. Just need a better airbrush. can't change the spray diameter on my old one. My lake has tons of dwarf ciscos and the river i fish has tons of um in all sizes. Thanks again and when i complete them i will take pics and hopefully some with some big walleyes  theyounggun


----------



## mcmillcd (Feb 18, 2009)

Great looking baits!


----------

